# Mask Display Stands



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

What do all of you use to display/store your masks during the year? I have a few masks now and need something that is sturdy and tall. Not like the foam wig stands, something better. Pics would be great!!

Thanks!!


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I mostly use junk I find laying around the house. For my batman cowl I've been using an empty, gallon sized, can of mineral spirits.


----------

